# Can we get a PedalPCB Wiki?



## bengarland (Apr 19, 2020)

I think it would be awesome if we had a community Wiki here with a page for each PCB available so that trusted members could add useful info. I think it could help answer questions and provide a lot of useful info. Additionally for me personally, I would probably buy a lot more PCBs  I sometimes get overwhelmed trying to narrow down the options... I know that since most of the PCBs here are derivatives of popular pedals that I can usually find a demo on YouTube or something, but it'd be nice to have a bit more info right here on the site.

- What each pedal does and what makes it unique (e.g. for all of the fuzz variants)

- Suggested knob and switch settings

- A few sound samples that give a benchmark for comparison when you finish a build

- Interesting mods that could be done

- Any fixes that have come up over time (esp for v1 PCBs)

Anyway, I would definitely contribute and I imagine other people here would too. I think it could be a really nice resource.

Pipe dream, or make it happen?


----------



## Gordo (Apr 19, 2020)

I like this idea.


----------



## Robert (Apr 19, 2020)

Right now it is just a mess and hasn't been opened up to the public, but it's definitely a possibility.     

http://docs.pedalpcb.com/


----------



## cooder (Apr 19, 2020)

.... and can we add a link to a Diptrace library for pedla building on there? I would be still very gateful to get that as I'm just trying to start out on Diptrace. And I like the Wiki idea for sure, great point of reference. Cheers!


----------



## bengarland (Apr 20, 2020)

Robert said:


> Right now it is just a mess and hasn't been opened up to the public, but it's definitely a possibility.
> 
> http://docs.pedalpcb.com/



Let's make it happen when you get caught up with everything. Wait, are you ever caught up?  

I keep thinking about all of the great stuff the community could add (because I know you need to spend your time making new PCBs and filling orders)... it would be such a nice repository for adding BOMs, build tips, lists of acceptable substitution parts (for vintage pedals), and so on. All the little things that can be roadblocks to people (esp relative newbies like me) purchasing or building a particular pedal. I mean it's great that we have the forum for questions and community engagement too, and I don't want to take away from that, but I think a Wiki could probably ease a lot of the need for basic support, help people solve their own problems, learn more, etc.


----------



## Caedarn (Apr 20, 2020)

I think it's a great idea


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 20, 2020)

This would be nice for sure !


----------

